# Gas Range



## doc6 (Aug 4, 2002)

I am interested in remodeling my kitchen,where do I start


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi doc6, and welcome to ChefTalk. I think you'll get a better response to your query if it's posted in the Equipment Forum, so I'm moving it there. If you check older posts, I'm sure there are discussions of kitchen remodels there, too. 

In the mean time, please enjoy looking at all the forums on the board. You'll find lots of interesting, helpful and entertaining discussions!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Go to www.nkba.org

They'll give you useful guidlines on kitchen design.

Phil


----------



## cmvnatural (Sep 29, 2002)

Doc6,

I think the best place to start is on the kind of design you want. I would highly recommend an inexpensive paperback book, Kitchen Design with Cooking in Mind by Donald Silvers (available at www.amazon.com). It is the best book I've found, and he designs kitchens from a cooking as well as an aesthetic perspective. He was a professional chef for 15 years prior to becoming a kitchen designer for the last 25 years.

Good luck, CMVnatural:chef:


----------

